# RESOURCE thread-Natural Remedy for birds with behavioral isues, such as plucking



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My rehabber told me about this new herbal product that is having such a success rate that avian vets are recommendiing it for their customer's birds.

Here is the link:

http://www.kingscages.com/menubehavior.htm


----------

